# FE/EIT Exam ? What did you think ?



## jd_chi02

Just curious about the difficulty of the exam to my fellow FE Takers?

I thought the Morning session was straight forward.

The PM I took the General and it was definetly tougher than the morning. 

Just hope that I made the CUT :multiplespotting:


----------



## singlespeed

I'm pulling for you JD!

You've passed the PE right?


----------



## jd_chi02

Yep ... I am the sdrawkcab (backwards) guy  .

I PASSED the PE ... the weekend was the FE. The morning was a breeze. I put in alot more studying this time around. Just couldn't aford to come up short. I work for a government agency and promotion to the Senior Level is contingent on having a PE License.

Plus ... I didn't want the guys at work harassing me anymore.

By the way thanks for the support.


----------



## grover

jd_chi02 said:


> Plus ... I didn't want the guys at work harassing me anymore.


My boss and I are both PEs. My boss's boss, however, is an ME who went on to bigger and better things and never sat for the PE. Every time he makes a crack at the other managers and refers to himself as an engineer, we correct him with a good natured "I think you mean engineers and _engineers in training_!" At least we think it's funny  
Of course, at the end of the day, shit rolls downhill...


----------



## bksk

FE Passing score -

I read different information on passing score. Some say at least 50% of the total questions to be correctly answered other say 70%.

I understand PM questions weigh twice the AM, is that right ? Is their any negative marking for guessing/wrong guessing.

If in the AM I answer 40 questions correctly, 40 questions educated guess and 40 wild gruess, and in the PM I answer 30 correct, 15 educated guess and 15 wild guess, would I pass ?

Thanks


----------



## jd_chi02

We'll bksk ... I don't want to be the one to break your heart, but don't listen to all the rumors.

1. Passing is determined by an equating system where 70% is Passing (Don't even ask how they equate)

2. It is TRUE that the AM is (1 pt each) and PM (2pt each)

Side note:

Last time I took it after averaged all sections I had 51%. However, keep in mind in there equating equation they take Exam difficulty into considerations. So I guess the test last time was easier than normal.

Now I am guessing that with a Raw Score of anywhere from 120 - 135 pts is passing depending on Exam difficulty.


----------



## John Mark Thompson

Okay, maybe I am missing something but when I took the FE/EIT test in California (@ Pomona Fairgrounds) we were instructed the results would be out in about 10 weeks. That seems to the same time that is scrolling on the top of this page also...

California's website (http://www.dca.ca.gov/pels/e_apr07results.htm) says they won't be mailed out until July 30. Is this an error or are we really this far behind the rest of the country? (this is just asking for jokes about my state; isn't it?)

I don't know if I can wait this long. . .


----------



## Ona

If there is anyone out there from NY, I have spoken to both Castle Worldwide and the State people. (I hate to admit it, but I am one of those annoying people who call and bother regular people just trying to have a nice day). Anyway, the response that I got was that it was going to be at least 2 more weeks before NY FE results came out.


----------



## ODUGatorinVA

The morning section is always a walk in the park. Just apply the fundamental concepts that you've learned and you are good to go.

I agree and do understand that the afternoon section is tougher. The topics are more detailed, and that's why they cut the number of questions by 50%. The afternoon section, as people have discussed, looks like the morning section of the PE exam.

I find the exams to be tougher now to pass than in the past. The scaled score for the exam is benchmarked against the score from the October 1990 FE exam, in which a panel of experts said that 124 out of 280 was a passing score of 70/100. The raw score comes at 45%, and in newer exams, the people's average raw score against the 45% standard rose every time out, so the raw score to get the scaled score is going to be higher, making the FE exam tougher to pass. That's right out of Wikipedia, which I came across too.

Also, the preparation I did was to go over the weak points in my diagnostic tests to make sure I got every detail and concept. Mostly they test based on concepts, not facts and figures. Those people that told me about the FE exam that they did so poorly on didn't understand the concepts and logic of the exam. I have read stories about people who failed the FE, the guy that is sitting next to me in a cubicle right now for VDOT failed the FE twice, but close (67 1st try and 65 2nd try).


----------



## mbparksPE

I believe they use a random number generator to determine passing scores, good enough answer as any!


----------



## manisha

How to view NYS FE /EIT October 2007 result any idea?


----------

